# How do you Smoke a brisket?



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm going to smoke a brisketand I would like to hear ideas from all of you. What's your favorite method?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Wood smoker with mesquite chunks. I forget the formula for the weight to time tho. I have a special marinade I use. I dont like hickory or fruit tree chunks cause it makes the meat taste too sweet.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

slow and low, it normally takes around 16hrs too cook a brisket to where its good and tender. Plan on giving it lots of love while you are cooking it. Dont forget to baste it. Remember if your looking you aint cookin.... I cant get into very many details or I would be giving away our secrets... Good luck. Pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

banana flavored zig zag papers...mmmm mmmm good


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Man theres alot to learn with brisket. I usualy start the fire around 6 am on my smoker with a firebox, cooking indirect heat. I always have it thawed for a day before I cook ,if it has been frozen, and have had it marinated in something, applejuice, or beer, or italian dressing or something for 8-12 hours. I like to find some kind of rub and put it on liberally all over the brisket. Then I cook it fat side up ( so the fat melts down into the meat helping with moisture) right next to the heat at about 350-400 for at least 8 hours depending on the weight, I use an internal meat thermometer to judge when to take it off I prefer 155* in the thickest part of the meat. Using charcoal to start the fire I periodically add chunks of PECAN for the smoke and flavor. 

Good luck with it, add some sausage links around lunch time because people will start getting the munchies, have plenty of beer on hand and invite all your neighbors. It has always been a social event for me, lots of friends and family invited.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

have'nt smoked a brisket yet, but I've smoked ribs and a pork tenderlion.. They both turned out great.. You can get woodchips from wally world for like 1.97 a bag.. They say to use the whole bag, I've used like 3/4 of a bag after 2-smokes...But, If it has to stay on the grill too long I too would coat it every few hours with something..


----------



## suthern (Jun 19, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1- whole untrimmed brisket (they can be from 7 to 14 pounds) Get a small one if you <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> don't have a long time to cook.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> *TIP:* When selecting a brisket to cook pick up the brisket and see if you can fold the<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> two ends together (or close to one another). I have found these to be the best<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> to cook.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">¼ cup of worcestershire sauce<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1 ½ to 2 cups of TEXAS BBQ RUB (what I use, any rub such as Byrons Butt rub can be used)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">First, <U>never </U>trim the brisket. You want the fat on the meat while it is smoking. The brisket will have 1 side that is covered with fat and the other side with just a little fat. Start with the fat side and shake worcestershire sauce on it and rub it with your hands all over the fat side of the brisket (including the sides and ends). Next take a handful ofrub and rub it over the fat side of the brisket right on top of the worcestershire sauce. Apply the rub fairly thick. Remember this piece of meat is big and is going to be cooking for quite a while. Flip the brisket over and repeat the worcestershire sauce and rub routine on the other side of the brisket. Since this is the side that will cook up on the pit apply about 1 ½ handfuls of rub on this side. You will notice that the rub has started to turn into a paste, it does with the Texas bbq rub anyway. This is what you want to see. If it is not then add a little more worcestershire. That is it, it is ready to cook.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Use the indirect method of cooking, use a great tasting wood flavor (I use mesquite) and place the brisket, <U>fat side down</U> on the rack in the cooker. Point the thick side of the brisket toward the heat source. Cook as follows:<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> 200 degrees - Cook for a total of 12 to 16 hours<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"> 225 degrees - Cook for a total of 8 to 12 hours<DIV class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"></DIV><DIV class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The brisket will be done when a food thermometer reads 195 degrees or until you can stick a long pointed object into the thick part of the brisket with very little resistance. Just cook it long and slow. <U>The longer it</U> <U>cooks the more tender it gets</U>.</DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*TIP*: Never cook at above 225 degrees as this will boil the fat out of the center of the meat.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">OK now for the *SECRET* that will make your brisket as tender as any meat you have ever eaten. About 2/3 of the way through the cooking of the brisket you are going to wrap the brisket in aluminum foil. Double wrap in foil. Tear off about 2 pieces of heavy duty foil approx. 30 inches to 36 inches long. Take the brisket off of the cooker (don't poke it with a fork or anything else as you let out great juices) I use heavy rubber gloves to handle all of my meat with. The brisket is going to be real hot so be careful. Place the brisket on the first sheet of foil. Fold up the edges of the foil to keep the sauce we are getting ready to add from getting everywhere. Take about 1 - 1 ½ cups ofbbq sauce or some other liquid (Coke, Dr. Pepper, beer, etc) and pour over the brisket (you should still be fat side down). Now wrap it in the first piece of foil, then wrap another piece around that. Place it back on the pit, fat side down again. Finish cooking. When you are ready to take off the grill be real careful as you might tear the foil and the sauce and juices of the meat can get on you and they will be hot. Take the brisket in and let it rest (cool down) approx. 1 to 3 hours. I take my knife and scrape off the fat on the top of the brisket and then cut into ¼ inch pieces against the grain. The fat end of the brisket has more fat than the thin end. With a little practice you will learn how to carve off the fat before slicing. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">A brisket will lose approx. 30% of its weight during cooking. You can figure approx. ½ pound of meat per person. And the leftovers (I hope you have some) are even better the day after you cook. Make a brisket sandwich with cold brisket or heat it back up by wrapping it in foil and heating it at a low temperature.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">THIS IS SOME FANTASTIC PIECE OF MEAT. ENJOY.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

There are some good tidbits to add to my method, Thanks.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">A brisket will lose approx. 30% of its weight during cooking. You can figure approx. ½ pound of meat per person. And the leftovers (I hope you have some) are even better the day after you cook. Make a brisket sandwich with cold brisket or heat it back up by wrapping it in foil and heating it at a low temperature.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">THIS IS SOME FANTASTIC PIECE OF MEAT. ENJOY.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">[/quote]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Man this is some good info, I'm getting hungry and all I have is the chow hall. Too add a little tricks to Suthern's advice. I like to get a couple 2 liter bottles of Coke a Colaandslow boil the cola till the fizz is gone and it gets a little syrpey. Let that cool in the fridge. Next rub the Brisket down with a dry rub, I like Emirles Southwest seasoning do a search on foodtv.com and get the receipe. Mixing it your self is much better than the southwest in the store. Once it is rubed down and the Cola is cooled off, put the Brisket into a suitable container and pour the cola over it let it mainade at least 8 hours. I use Hickory and Mesquite together 50/50 or some times stright Mesquite. I always soak my wood chips in coolwater for about 1 hour so they burn slower and give off better smoke.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">My basting trick is to use a spray bottle, you can pick them up at Wal-Mart Cheap. I *<U>don't</U>* recommend trying to rinse outan old Windex bottle, yep know somebody that tried it. In the bottle I use 90% Apple Juice 5% Worchestershire and 5% viniger. I usally bast about every 20 min.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Just mix and match some ideas together and you'll come out with your own special way of doing it. I definitaly want to try and use some of Suthern's tricks when I get back to the main land. Thanks for sharing Suthern.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

I may have missed it BUT after all your cooking methods posted above are utilized...the TRUE key to great brisket...is how you slice it!

The grains (the way the beef muscle runs) is a bit different than your other cuts...take a look at a brisket whit it is raw...you can see the grain of beef...just like a piece of wood you can see the grain...anyway remember that...becasue you are going to need to slice it on a bias AGAINST the grain...what you are doing is shortening the grain of the beef thereby when you chew it, you are not chewing against it???

Have I lost you? Sorry...

NEVER NEVER NEVER slice a brisket up and down...tilt the blade away from yu on about a 45 degree angle and cut against the grain!


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for all of the input for smoking brisket. I was going to follow Sutherns recipe BUT I ran into a couple of problems. I was prepping the brisket after I got home from work at midnight and found out that I had no Worchestershire! Found some Weber GrillCreation Smokey Mesquite seasoning in the cabinet. Rubbed it down and placed in large pan then I added a bottle of Michelob to soak overnight. 6:30 this am I put it on the electric smoker with mesquite wood around the heating element. I only add wood at the beginning so I don't over smoke the meat. Following Sutherns advise - FAT Side Down. Left it on the smoker until 2pm. Took it off and coated with newly aquired Worchestershire, wrapped in aluminumagain, FAT Side Down. Left on for 2 more hours. Took off and let it sit for an hour before opening. Cut per Badazzchef's direction. 

I've tried other ways but this was great. I was told that this has been the best of all and to write it down!

Suthern, Badazzchef, naclh20dave, Gonu, Amberj, thanks for everybody taking the time to help :clap


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Icover our brisket in plain yellow mustard, rub with butt rub, wrap with saran wrap, & back in the fridgefor 12 hours minimum. I lay it out 45 min to an hour (long enough to get to room temp, or pretty close)before I plan on putting it in the smoker. Wood smoker 200-225 degrees with lump charcoal & hickory chunks. I start fat side up. Spray with apple cider vinegar every 45 minutes to an hour. Rule of thumb is 1.5 hours/lb, but don't bet on it. I always give myself plenty of extra time, you can always wrap it in foil after you take it off & put it in a cooler...it will staywarm for hours! I use a wireless thermometer & cook to 180. Like they said above you have to cut it right or you will get a jaw workout! If I'm working on a tight timeline Ihave wrapped it in hd foil & put back in smoker & it seems like it helps cut some time off, might just be my imagination though since I've only wrapped it twice....probably the :letsdrink . 

I do our boston butts pretty much the same way, but cook them to 175 if I'm going to slice or 195-205 if I'm going to pull it.


----------



## suthern (Jun 19, 2008)

Thats what I'am talking about..Good job, Now get one of those leftover brisket sandwiches, if there is any!!


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but I want to add one thing I learned last weekend when I smoked my first brisket. DO NOT let the water pan go dry or get covered over with grease drippings from the brisket. The steam is what transfers the low heat to the meat and it won't do much cooking without it. IIRC from school days, dry steam has 25 times the specific heat of dry air.

Other than that, 1-1/2 hours per pound at 225 worked well. We put on the the rub the night before and did not start basting until 4 hrs cooking, then basted every 1/2 hour. When the meat thermometer gets over 175 wrap the brisket in a couple of layers of heavy duty foil, cut the heat, and let it "coast" to 190. Other comments about the grain of the meat are right on.


----------

